# [H] IG, Tau, WoC [W] Khador, $$$



## Legatto (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a large lot of IG and small lots of Tau and Warriors of Chaos that I need to get rid of. My group of friends stopped playing and I haven't played in over 2 years so it's time to clean house. I'm looking for cash or Warmachine faction Khador. 
****NOTE**** I have not yet learned how to play Warmachine. A new group of friends at work play the game and there is a small Warmachine presence at local game store and looking through the books I chose Khador as the faction I want to start with but I know little about the specifics for each unit. If you are trading me Khador please include a small description of the unit (slow, hard hitting melee or ranged aoe that goes great with...) so that I don't end up with a bunch of stuff I won't actually use. 

Haves (Pics upon request) 

Books 
- 2 Assault on black reach mini 40k rulebooks 
- Warriors of Chaos army book 
- Tau Codex 
- Imperial Guard Codex 

Warriors of Chaos 
- 10 Chaos Knights 1 standard bearer, 1 musician, 1 with champions helmet all primed black with horses painted in a dark metallic green (unfinished). 
- 10 Marauders still on sprue 
- 1 Nurgle Sorcerer pewter 
- 1 Champion of Chaos pewter not glued together, missing the short forearm/hand. 

Tau 
- 1 Hammerhead painted in a dark blue / neon blue tiger stripe scheme 
- 1 Piranha assembled but not painted 
- 2 Sniper drones. Pewter, unpainted 
- 4 Snipers w/ Rail rifles primed black 
- 1 Spotter pewter primed black 
- 3 XV25 Stealth Suits 2 Burst Cannon, 1 Fusion Blaster painted an ugly green blue 
- 18 Fire Warriors w/ Pulse Rifles painted assorted colors 
- 6 Fire Warriors w/ Pulse Carbines painted assorted colors 
- 9 Pathfinders pewter painted assorted colors 
- 1 Commander Shadowsun pewter primed black 
- 1 Marker Drone pewter 

Imperial Guard (oh here we go...) 99% of models are Cadian 1% Catachan. Based grey means the whole model or 90% of the model is primed black and painted with a thin coat of shadow grey 
- 1 Vendetta Gunship assembled (in a crappy manner) but unpainted 
- 1 Leman Russ Demolisher primed black and half based grey 
- 4 Commanders 2 w/ Power Fist pewter based gray 
- 1 Commissar Primed Black 
- 10 Storm Troopers w/ 1 Sergeant pewter unpainted 
- 6 Heavy Weapons Teams Auto Cannon 5 based grey 1 painted ugly green 
- 6 Heavy Weapons Teams Las Cannon 5 based grey 1 painted ugly green 
- 2 Scout Sentinels w/ Las Cannons primed white 
- 3 Pewter Field Guns (I don't know if these are GW but they look like portable autocannons with no base or crew) 
- 6 Snipers pewter painted an ugly snow scheme 
- 1 Tank Commander Blister 
- 1 Cadian Sniper Blister 
- 13 Guardsmen w/ Melta Guns half unpainted half based gray 
- 4 Guardsmen w/ Plasma Guns half unpainted half based grey 
- 3 Guardsmen w/ Missile Launchers not primed and half painted? (never used by me) 
- 13 Guardsmen w/ Grenade Launchers mix of prime white/black, based grey, unpainted, ugly green 
- 11 Guardsmen w/ Flamers 80% based grey 20% primed black 
- 11 Guardsmen Sergeants w/ Power Weapons (chain swords mostly) based grey 
- 62 Guardsmen w/ Lasguns 95% based grey 5% primed black 
- 50 Guardsmen w/ Lasguns fully painted (pretty well) in a bright orange and blue scheme (catches the eye in daylight) 
- 14 Guardsmen w/ Lasguns or pistols in the crappy green scheme 
- 25 Guardsmen who are missing arms, heads, and/or bases 
- Tons of sprues with weapons, arms, legs, heads.... everything you can think of but special weapons 
- Think I have some extra pewter plasma guns laying around somewhere 
- Decals & extra bases 


I am willing to part these out but in large parts only please. You can't have 1 HWT with a lascannon but you CAN have all 6. If you have any questions or want pictures just send me a message. If you want the whole IG lot and want a couple good lists that work well with them I can help you out as well. I ran power blobs with 3 platoons of at least 30 each and I have to say it was fun as hell.


----------



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

how much do u want for the entire ig army? and where are you located


----------

